
Show HN: I open-sourced my Twitter Automation platform - zackproser
https://zackproser.com/blog/article/I-Open-Sourced-My-Twitter-AI-Platform-Goodneighbor
======
profuse99
Very cool thanks for sharing!

Interesting this isn't gaining more interest.

Also interesting how you could extend this with serverless architecture to be
unkillable and massively scalable

~~~
zackproser
Sure thing! Serverless architecture is an interesting thought.

I didn't include this in my write up but I figured out a few tricks for
generating as many Twitter accounts as you want (their current safeguards
against this are not very strong).

I think adding some components that auto generated accounts in addition to
something like lambda would make this theoretically limitless in the number of
accounts it could run.

I'll leave it for those who have interest in working that out.

------
sutble
This is incredible. How many avatars did you have running at one time using
the costly overhead approach?

~~~
zackproser
Thanks! The most I have run simultaneously on one Linux box was around 12. I
think you could push that to 20 on a small VM.

